# How do you RP?



## Sivath (Jun 26, 2017)

I've never role played on the internet before.
Is it like two people writing a book?
How do you RP? Could you give me an example?


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 26, 2017)

Hmm.. how to explain this. 
The way I've always seen it done, you come up with a character (or characters) and then take turns with other people to describe what your character is doing and how they are interacting with the others. The person(s) who set up the RP typically list a setting, theme, and vague plot, and usually post first just to get the ball rolling. Then you decide how your character fits in and make a post of your own. People can look at what you wrote and have their characters respond to your actions and/or interact with you in some way or just ignore you for some other character. It's a back and forth. 

Most RPs will require some level of involvement, sometimes requesting people post at a certain frequency (eg once a day) and write a certain amount per post (eg a paragraph, three paragraphs, just a complete sentence, etc). This varies wildly from RP to RP, but I feel like veteran RPers prefer longer, more consistent roleplays. 

This is going to be a shit example since I'm coming up with this on the spot, but here we go:

*Person A:* "It was a cold, dark night in the city. Greg was in his office, sipping a whiskey and watching the rain as it danced on his window pain. It felt like a night for trouble. Trouble always found him. He lifted his feet up onto his desk, tail wagging lazily behind him. He was a PI without a case, so trouble would be welcome."
*Person B: *"Lila never liked the city. She was a country fox at heart, but her father's murder had pushed her to go places she had never imagined before. It had taken her to the shadiest part of town, tracking down the one detective who might believe her story. Word on the street, he was a loose cannon, but she needed someone with edge to cut through this case. She ducked out of the rain and into the old Brownstone building, timidly knocking on the door to Greg Dogson, Private Investigator."
*Person A:* "The knock at the door shook Greg from his reverie and almost made  him fall out of his chair. He took a moment to right himself, adjusting his suspenders and running a calloused hand through his hair. Slowly, as to not look so eager for work, he moved to the door. Through the tinted glass he could see a feminine form, but as he opened it he was taken aback by the site of a disheveled fox, half drowned from the rain. Not the dangerous dame he had expected, but she was not unkind to the eyes. He quickly moved to the side and ushered her in. "The name's Greg. What can I do for you, little lady?"

In an actual RP, each person would be making a post on a forum or message. And they would likely go into more detail and have better names and a less cliche plot. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2017)

But seriously, pretty much what the above poster said.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 26, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> In an actual RP, each person would be making a post on a forum or message. And they would likely go into more detail and have better names and a less cliche plot.
> 
> Hope this helps!



You underestimate the skill level of furry RPers :v



...jokes aside, to add to that, there are different ways to RP, I know some people RP in a quick, script based sort of way, kind of like if you were reading the idea of dialogue before a movie or play is performed by actors. When a character is doing something, action is usually dictated by asterisks, dashes, or some other form of notation to indicate it is not dialogue
-
Lila Foxen: *nervously takes a deep breath before speaking* Mr. Greg, I'm in need of your help, it's a rather urgent matter

Greg Dogson: Urgent, you say? *lazily sips the last of his drink and tosses it aside* Well, count me in. It's a rather dull and dreary night and I could use some action *hand waves to usher her in*

Lila Foxen: *sighs in relief* Thank you very much! I was hoping I could find someone to help after all this trouble...I'm starting to think it was worth it coming all this way...Please help me, sir!

Greg Dogson: Yes, yes, of course! Have a seat now, do you need a towel to dry up? You look utterly bedraggled!
-

Pros: You cut straight to the point, the heart of dialogue, it's less long, and perfect for things such as skype/IM

Cons: Less detailed, less imagery than Paragraph RP


----


There is also what I like to call "casual RP", which is oftentimes what you see friends doing on IM, not being serious and in a character but being themselves and doing silly junk

*climbs on your head*

*Rolls over and licks you*

*Pushes you off a cliff and jumps off to join you*


*hugs*

I think its kind of interesting, because in a way it started to communicate action that cannot be performed over the net (i.e hugging, nodding, laughing, crying, etc), I see it a lot to express emotion or affection, and then of course you can do more hypothetical things that are impossible vis RP play


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jun 26, 2017)

Yaruzaru said:


> View attachment 19762
> But seriously, pretty much what the above poster said.


Hahaha the reality of it all XD


----------

